# Pregnant or not Pregnant *funny*



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What do you guys think :lol: an old photo of a mini I owned :lol:


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

At first it kind of looked like the board on the left was being used to hold up her belly!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww cute!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

KAZOOKS!!!! I've seen pregnant sows like that but not horses!! Twins or something!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

oh no, no twins. She had a cute little filly with 2 stockings


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my... that is one preggo mare!!! I bet she's as wide as she is tall.


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

That is *SO* cute. Can I keep her? =) And can she stay little and tubby forever and ever?? Hehe I love her.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually noticed some minis looks VERY pregnant (like having twins). She very cute. Do you have baby pics too?


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

AWW!!!! I love minis! The last one I had was the devil though. He was little stud and when the draft mare came by he would have act like hes big and tough trying to win her over. :-o


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL that's adorable!


----------

